# Jobs?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

A career in paleontology would be great, just so long as you go all the way through getting a PhD. You can get a job doing research and teaching at a university. I'm not sure that there are a lot of jobs for paleontologists that only have bachelor's degrees.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I'm currently a student going for 4 years of biology with a vet tech focus.


----------

